# Mystery Plant... at least for me :)



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

got this plant in an assortment. after searching picture listings im finding i cant identify this plant.... or maybe i saw it and didn't recognize it. any help would be great


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

try again


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It is really hard to tell with the plant being out of the tank and even harder with the pic sideways  Part of me wants to say it is H. difformis but I just can't say for sure. 

It appers to be in very bad condition...I hope it was a freebie 

If you don't get any better answers, give it a week or two and post some more pics.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

well i just recieve the plant that like 5 minutes out of the box so im hoping it's just stressed out and im not sure if its a freebie or not cause i don't know what it is lol .there is a list of plants in the order description but there were problems with the order and was told id get a few extra plants and wasn't given any description of what extra plants i might have gotten.i suppose i could turn the picture and re post it.

and if there is a better way to take the pic please let me know... just the leaves maybe?


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

no one knows what this is?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello, 
it looks like Hygrophila difformis (=Synnema triflorum). 

Greets
Heiko


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

I want to say it is Hygrophila Difformis. The leaves look more rounded with jagged edges like they do in your picture when they are still developing. The side shoots also occur on H. Difformis, and if you let them go they wil create more stems.

Personally, I would let the leaves on top develop a bit more, and then cut the plant off an inch or so below the leaves and replant that, this way you can grow a nice healthy stem. It grows very fast and spreads very fast in my experience.


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

*Mystery Plant*

Pretty sure it is Hygrophila Difformis (Water Wisteria). The the rounded leaves with jagged edges on the plant in the picture on the right is the emersed growth of the plant.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds like it's unanimous  a few more questions  im new 

what does emersed groth mean?

and i can just chop it and stick it in the gravel?

and the offshoots..... do i remove them?

thanks for all of everyones help  i appreciate it

Marco


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Marcom1234 said:


> what does emersed groth mean?


Grown out of the water. Some plants are grown this way for faster growth at nurseries and some just happen to grow out the top of tanks.



Marcom1234 said:


> and i can just chop it and stick it in the gravel?


That is it exactly 



Marcom1234 said:


> and the offshoots..... do i remove them?


You can remove them and replant them, toss them, or you can leave them on the plant. As far as making a decision on what to do with the plants, take a look at Hygrophila difformis in the Plant Finder to see what a healthy stem of this plant should look like.


----------



## laelw2000 (Sep 4, 2006)

*where did you buy the assortment*

I bought an assortment too and had several mystery plants. I was happy with the quality and quantity of the order, but wish they would have labeled the plants. I bought mine from Aquabotanic. Where was yours from.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

i got a hard to kill plant assortment from aquabotanic.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It is Hygrophila difformis, and while you are entitled to your opinion Matt, those stems have nice white roots on them and while the leaves look a little wilty, they will bounce back very quickly. Thats not a emersed growth form by the way. My guess is it may be semi submersed. I have wisteria growing above water and the stems become thick and hairy. The leaves are solid without any serration at all and the plant has a musty smell to it like dandelions. Completely different.

This plant grows like a weed, literally. But if you are truly unhappy with the difformis stems, I will be happy to send you more at no charge to make up for it. When I have this plant it is coming out of my ears.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

robert hudson... i was not complaining about the plants i just wasn't sure what plant was what..... 
i have sent you and email though with a question


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I was reffering to Matt.. MATT. not you! But now that I see the picture in the other conversation that shows the stems in the whole tank, I agree with Matt. They do look rather sad. I have no idea how they got that way, or how it could have left here looking like that. I apologize, and I am more than happy to send you new plants. In the OTHER conversation I think I offered three times and I am still waiting for a response from you!  Let me know what you want.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes after the thread here i had to leave to pick up the wife and go to dinner.  now im back and yes i answered in the other post that that would be fine  and again i appreciate everything you have done. 

very happy and now have new direction on some of my plants  it's gonna be a busy weekend


----------

